# Am I using the right walleye jig?



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

The other 2 guys nailed it "VERTICAL".
Also don't be afraid to use 3/4 to 1 oz jigs to start until you get the hang of it and always use a stinger. I like to tie mine right to the bend of the hook with 20lb test this keeps the hook straight back and short enough not to reach back to the main line.
Eventually you can switch to a 1/2 to 5/8 and maybe 3/8 on light wind days.
Good luck.
Hotwired


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

Not sure of the temp but there was sure a ton of fish caugnt this past weekend.


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

I totally agree. I use a 6hp to jig, handline and troll in the lake and it has got me home when my big motor crapped out on me.
I also bring it up north and throw it on my 14' row boat.
My 2 cents.


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

you can also use a rubber twister tail
chartruese has been good to me as is pink-i do like white also

by most important-its called vertical jigging
you have to get the line to go striaght down, using a trolling motor, kicker or something to adjust speed to get it straight down

this will help you minimize snags and feel the jig hitting bottom easier

i have also found use lightest jig you can feel bottom and vertical


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Joe, I don't know if you still have your old boat but that would be the ticket. I went down to the river in my big one a couple times and got frustrated watching everyone catching fish but me. Couldn't keep my line vertical, not so with my 15 ft. aluminum.  BTW, it probably doesn't make much difference but try hooking your minnow from the bottom up so it isn't upside down.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Joe, my best luck has come with a nice size Emerald Shiner but I've caught a decent amount on plastic worms too. Never realy tried the twister tails personally. When they are hitting the plastic, they will hit the Emeralds for sure but the plastics are cheap and easy to work with.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Joe, I've been busy working on the big boat so I can put it up for sale and also plan to go to Florida for a week. Bottom line is I probably wont get out for a few weeks.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Joe, don't totally overlook a gas kicker. The electric will be nice for the river but the rest of the summer months that gas kicker will put many more Walleye in the boat out in the main lake and can be used in the river as well. Just some food for for thought.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

I have been invited twice to fish the river... both times in the cow pasture... the first time we didn't get any... but the second time the guys that took me would watch his line and adjust the speed to keep the line vertical... we were limited on our third pass... the river seems to about boat control... of which I have none... but the guys that can play with the speed and current seem to do the best...


----------



## Fried Fillets (Nov 15, 2001)

Slimshady, I have been on the Detroit River on calm days and you still need to back troll, obviously at a slower speed than if there was a breeze. I believe I've read the following statement on this site from our more experienced anglers, "the current on the top of the water is faster than the current on the bottom". Somebody correct me if this is incorrect.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

a friend of mine is going through growing pains so to speak with regards to his trolling motor.

He has a motorguide foot control bow mount. one thing he has learned is that he really dislikes the constant need for his foot to be on the controls to maintain direction. This off season he got a friend to machine up a device to possibly change this, we're gonna give it a try.

If that doesn't work, he is going to look into either a power drive unit (i believe they are gear driven, the prop head doesn't spin when foot off of control), or an autopilot system. With either of them you can also get the copilot system that allows you to make directional changes without constantly attending the trolling motor. The autopilot you can set it for a direction aand it will follow that in which you want.

as for location..... since you can't put it in the bow, your only other real possibility is transom mount. I would imagine closer to the centerline of the boat the better, and be sure to have it so it doesnt interfere with the main engine, accessories, or fishfinder cords (might get interference from it).

hope someone knows a little bit more of mounting location and details.

steve


----------



## Handlining Rules (Jan 17, 2002)

hey Joe

one thing i noticed from your picture is the way you hook the minnow. With the way that it is hooked in the picture, you would be jigging with the belly being up....that looks un natural in the water...i have always hooked mine so the belly is down...but that is only my opinion....im just a handliner


----------



## Joe_G (Feb 7, 2002)

I've never walleyed this early in the year before. I usually wait 'til May and drag Bottom Bouncers and the like. But this year I couldn't wait, and headed out with a jig head and minnow. Don't really have a clue what I'm doing, but I'm having fun anyways. So, what do you think of this set up? I can feel the bottom, and the line is following behind the boat at about a 30 to 40 degree angle. Only problem is, no fish are falling for it. Please give me some advice on if I'm in the ballpark, or completely off base. Don't be worried about holding back any criticism, I'll gladly accept it.......Thanks Guys & Girls  

Here's my rig, I use various colors, but all about the same size.


----------



## Joe_G (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks so far. I guess I'm gonna have to back troll because it's the current pushing me along at too great a speed. Are you talking about just using a twister tail, or hooking one on with the minnow....I do have the newer Merc with the slow speed control, where I can get the RPM's down to about 300, so that should work good. Up until now, I've just been drifting. P.S....I'm fishing the St Clair River, North Channel and the Sny, close to home. I'll be putting those theories to the test this Fri,and Saturday, and just may visit you all at the Sturgeon hole this Sunday. I may be hard to pick out of the crowd, but I'll be in an 18 foot Trophy with a fully enclosed green canvass cabin. Channel 19 unless you use something else down there.


----------



## Joe_G (Feb 7, 2002)

Slimshady, with a water temp of 36, I think you may be right. 
I did here of a few being caught on the backside of Russel, that was 3 days ago. Anyone know the water temp of the upper Detroit river right now?


----------



## Joe_G (Feb 7, 2002)

Slim, Thanks for the recomendation to hook up with Jon Bondy. Great Guy. But it just so happens, I made a commitment with Walleye Vision just 2 days ago. Kinda stretched the budget to it's maximum extent.....Thanks though.


----------



## Joe_G (Feb 7, 2002)

Yeah John, I still have the old boat, Just put a 2004 motor on it. But you know how that new boat feeling is, the old one will never feel the same. That 12 footer I risked my life in going over to Canada and Detroit and everywhere else in between, has now become my canal bluegill and crappie hunting vessel.


----------



## Joe_G (Feb 7, 2002)

I just got one of those Buggy Bags trolling socks, made by that Amish Fellow. Not sure if it will apply to river fishing, but I'll have it on board just in case.

I'd still like to know if you just run a twister tale by itself, or in combination with the minnow......Thanks Again


----------



## Joe_G (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm having second thoughts about putting the kicker on. Don't seem to have a lot of room with a 7.5 foot beam. Max slow speed is 2.3mph, I'm hoping the buggy bag will do for now. the prop sits 17 inches inside the outer edge of the cavitation plate, so I don't think a troll plate will do much good either. Good idea about taking down the sail though.


----------



## Joe_G (Feb 7, 2002)

Gone Fishing, hows your schedule looking for heading down that way?


----------

